# Historicism



## Mayflower (Mar 15, 2009)

Who holds to Historicism ?

Can someone be amillenniumist and stil be Historicism ?


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 16, 2009)

I have had a thread on this earlier I think it was called "Historicism for or against"


----------



## JM (Mar 16, 2009)

Mayflower said:


> Who holds to Historicism ?
> 
> Can someone be amillenniumist and stil be Historicism ?



http://www.puritanboard.com/f46/mencarow-book-revelation-41350/


----------

